
Show HN: Projects Made with Code - floridianfisher
https://www.codemade.io/
======
techiev2
Not entirely related to the product, since I am midway through the _signup_
but something about the Auth that I thought you should take a look at right
away; more so when you say Pinterest for "programmers" :)

A password field that's a text field?

[http://i.imgur.com/xNP4XHA.png](http://i.imgur.com/xNP4XHA.png)

~~~
yoo1I
possibly intentional: [https://www.nngroup.com/articles/stop-password-
masking/](https://www.nngroup.com/articles/stop-password-masking/)

~~~
jhasse
This should still be implemented by the browsers, not hard-coded in HTML. Like
Microsoft's implementation mentioned at the end ;)

------
oliv__
The thing I don't get about this is that it puts the entire focus on the
picture representing the project, which is supposed to revolve around being
"made with code".

Shouldn't the code/language/libraries used or even the title stand out more
than the picture?

Other than that, pretty cool idea.

~~~
kirushik
I've even registered in this project because I thought it would be literally
"Pinterest for code".

I'm sorta GitHub star hoarder, have starred 1.9K repos at the moment. I use
that to track libraries I'm interested in (and their counterparts in other
languages, for inspiration), projects addressing the same niche as the ones
I'm working on... GitHub star-search is good, but can be made even better. And
also some projects I don't want to forget about are not on GitHub — and I'd
prefer to have a single place to store all those in a searchable fashion.

Such project I would use on a daily basis (or I'll have to write one at some
point in future).

~~~
danwakefield
[http://astralapp.com/](http://astralapp.com/)

~~~
kirushik
Wow, that's ⅔ of what I want!

Are you affiliated with the project somehow?

------
stanislavb
"a place for developers to collect and share open source projects made with
code." \- If you are looking for this, I'd recommend giving a try to LibHunt
[https://www.libhunt.com/](https://www.libhunt.com/)

Disclaimer, I'm the creator of LibHunt :)

~~~
reitanqild
Looks fantastic! Why didn't you tell me before?

(Oh, and a minor typo on the front page I think: "Learn more from our
_parnter_.")

~~~
stanislavb
Thanks a lot, mate! Fixed!

Well, I've submitted it already to HN. However, it just sinked, as it happens
from time to time :)

------
toxican
Seems more like "Pinterest for Arduino and Pi enthusiasts", to me. You say
"For Programmers" and I expect something a little less hardware-y, despite the
obvious overlap in interests and the programming aspect to the hardware.

------
PudgePacket
It seems quite inconvenient to use.

One of the posts is just a raspberri pi picture. You have to go to the
"source" to get what it's actually about. The whole idea of pinterest and co
is that you can browse lots of content just by swiping, not by having to click
through on each one.

Maybe add a link to the source on the Cards themselves, saving a useless page
load, or expand inline somehow?

~~~
jm547ster
Agreed, I would expect to go straight to the source upon clicking on a card.
However I do like the idea just some UX improvements could make this site.

~~~
floridianfisher
Any other UX improvements you would like to see?

------
lucideer
As someone who develops in PHP, and continues to be generally annoyed by the
way many HN commenters will dismiss the language out of hand, I really hate to
be the one saying this.

However, while PHP has come a long way and modernised significantly in terms
of development practise, WordPress is really not an example of that
modernisation. It may have applications for a basic blog, but I find it very
difficult to take a Wordpress-built project seriously when it's supposedly
aimed at developers and includes auth/signup + handling user credentials.

~~~
tomcam
Agreed with everything except the last sentence, which I do not understand.
Why shouldn't WordPress include authorization and signup? Are there higher
quality PHP facilities for it or what?

~~~
lucideer
Using WordPress for a simple read-only blog is OK: security is not as major a
concern.

Once you're taking signups, the quality and security record of the underlying
software is worth considering more carefully, and I just personally would not
choose WordPress where those are requirements.

~~~
tomcam
Auth code looks ok to me but I am not a PHP expert. Could find no major recent
breaches--am I missing something? (Not being snarky, just trying to understand
the issue.)

~~~
lucideer
WordPress the app is inherently unsecure in many ways. A full overview would
be lengthy, but an obvious example is the general architectural reliance on
self-modifying code, which requires write access to executable files on your
server (this can be disabled with some difficulty, but this makes updates
difficult and completely breaks many popular plugins. Doing so is not
encouraged or really properly supported by WP devs). This isn't the only
problem, but it's a large enough one, and most importantly, it's by design.

Auth code might look OKish (haven't looked closely recently), but any general
vulnerability in any part of the app as a whole or in any 3rd-party plugins
potentially opens you up to data breaches.

------
dvh
If I can read content without login, that's a very poor pinterest clone ;)

------
supercoder
Isn't the whole idea of Pinterest that you can just make this with Pinterest
itself ?

------
kriro
The general idea is pretty cool. The main question is probably what the images
should link to and what images to use for contributions that don't have a
dedicated page (just github). I think the default link should be to the code
but links to videos or overview pages are also fine.

I think the idea is generally a good one, people can post cool stuff they work
on and it can even be a good source of inspiration for non-programmers or
people only loosely interested (I'm thinking of journalists, teachers, parents
and curious youngsters answering the question "what cool stuff can be done
with technology"). Could also have some job market/finding employees
implications (maybe a possible monetization route?).

------
zachlatta
Just a heads up that Google has a large learn to code campaign called "Made
with Code" – it's the first thing I thought of when I saw this project.

[https://www.madewithcode.com/](https://www.madewithcode.com/)

------
objectiveariel
Also known as GitHub

~~~
roryisok
I actually got excited when I saw this, I thought about like minded people on
github pinning stuff, and being able to find projects that like minded people
pinned. This doesn't seem to be that though.

This seems to be much more like instructables, but without original content.

libhunt (from the comment above) is closer, so looks like I found something
cool today.

------
bnchrch
Put up a project, was there for a couple hours then the project was some how
deleted. You may have a vulnerability somewhere.

------
jshawl
When submitting a new link, I receive "Sorry, Unable to find any pinnable
items" \- what counts as a pinnable item?

~~~
floridianfisher
Sounds like it couldn't find an image. Working on a fix for that now.

------
dozzie
I can't make heads or tails of this thing. And I don't know what the heck is
Pinterest, so I can't compare.

------
asimuvPR
Maybe add an option to view content with standard pagination?

~~~
floridianfisher
You don't like the endless scroll?

~~~
asimuvPR
No.

------
fiatjaf
I read "Projects made with Coke".

------
geo101101
... er, Instructables?

